# XXX Church



## jawyman

How reliable is this? I put it on my machine and my wife (one of my accountability partners) received a report with a bunch of links from spam emails. What can I use for free instead. My other accountability partner probably thinks I am some sort of pervert. Help!


----------



## matt01

What is this?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Try this Open DNS. Let your wife set the password. It works wonderfully, In my humble opinion.


----------



## jawyman

sans nom said:


> What is this?



It is an internet filtering program.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Try this Open DNS. Let your wife set the password. It works wonderfully, In my humble opinion.


----------



## JonathanHunt

xxxwatch in the free version is an accountability system that does not prevent you from going to bad sites but sends a report to your accountability partner of where you have been.

At least it is supposed to. I have tried it several times on different machines and it never works.

Covenant Eyes works well, but it costs $. A good friend in the USA pays for mine!

OpenDNS may well be a good answer. I now use OpenDNS and I haven't looked into that side of it.


----------



## matt01

JonathanHunt said:


> xxxwatch in the free version is an accountability system that does not prevent you from going to bad sites but sends a report to your accountability partner of where you have been.



Great idea.


----------



## larryjf

I've always found x3watch to be buggy. I had to drop it for the same kinds of things you are talking about.

Covenant Eyes is good, but it costs.

Here's one that i just heard of that's free...
Accountable2You - Free Computer and Internet Accountability


----------

